# Proof That "All" muslims Are A Threat To All Non Muslim Canadian Citizens Lives And Is Not Anything



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

The following was just sent to all Canadian Federal elected and appointed officials and it is my pleasure to be here for all of you and your children. When I create a contact list I aim to get all officials. Tell me if this doesn't blow you away and it is much more than my similar presentation already here! Titled:

*Proof That "All" muslims Are A Threat To All Non Muslim Canadian Citizens Lives And Is Not Anything To Do With The Current Definition Of Terrorism*

The fact remains that "every muslim" on the planet follows the quran which is where you will find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable which proves that every muslim on the planet is a threat to every non muslim on the planet period. Islam is a disgusting offencive manifestation of hatred towards anyone not muslim and should be criminalized, mosques shut down, sharia criminalized and anyone who seeks to continue to shame themselves and the world by continuing to be muslim or seeks to have muslims immigrate to your country thus deliberately placing the citizens of the country under threat of losing life deported for the well being and safety of citizens. Obviously this has not anything to do with the current definition of terrorism.

Let the Imam from Calgary rot in Turkey since he and every other muslim on the planet all support violent hate crimes against non muslims and go right ahead and send his wife over there to go get him herself since being a muslim who follows the quran like every other muslim on the planet supports violent hate crimes against anyone for not being muslim.

All mosques need to be destroyed, islam needs to be criminalized, sharia needs to be criminalized, all muslims need to be deported from Canada and all those committing treason against the citizens of Canada such as Justin Trudeau need to be removed from office for the well being and safety of Canadian citizens. If anyone currently stooping to be a muslim right now is willing to forever turn their back on the offencive disgusting filth known as islam then that is valid reason to allow them to stay. Same applies to the councillors of the six cities who supported revoking freedom of speech to prevent people from raising awareness to this very real muslim threat to every Canadian citizen who is not muslim.

The following link and photo is what demonstrates what Obama and Trudeau quite obviously want for your children and proof of this is them welcoming Syrian and other muslim immigrants while quite obviously turning their backs to the well being of Canadian and USA citizens thus putting all of us non muslims in danger of muslim violent hate crimes against non muslims which is supported by every muslim on the planet and what proves this again is that every single muslim on the planet follows the quran which is where you will find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable. Traitors committing treason against the citizens of the countries they were elected and or appointed to represent by placing us all in life threatening danger yet are still in office?!! The citizens of Canada need to remove this filth from office and take back our country from those committing treason against us by avoiding protecting us and placing all non muslim Canadian citizen lives in danger.

Why should any non muslim care if muslims are the largest targets for terrorism as Justin Trudeau claims? It is their following of the garbage known as the quran that brings it upon themselves and as long as they stick with islam they do not deserve sympathy quite obviously because by following islam they are quite obviously asking for it themselves while encouraging it on everyone else also. Justin just wants to bring the largest targets in terrorism as he himself claim to our own back yard and what does this tell you?!! It paints the largest target next to Canada's citizens by Justin's very own submission.

I don't give a hoot if I offend the most offencive disgusting people on the planet and their filthy disgusting offencive low life scum bag islam religion either and neither should any other non muslim human on the planet!

I don't care what racial variation you are, if you choose to follow the quran than you quite obviously support the violent hate crimes against non muslims found within the quran and therefore you need to be deported for the well being and safety of Canadian citizens. If you are willing to turn your back on the disgusting offencive filth known as islam then you are ready to stay in Canada no matter what your racial variation! Just look at this innocent little child in the following photo and mentioned through the link and is just one of thousands of stories of this happening to children all over the world thanks to all muslims following the disgusting filth known as the quran which deems this sick behaviour against non muslims as acceptable!

It is of course my pleasure to make a stand against traitors in office to remove this sickness known as islam from Canada and I do such for the well being of Canadian citizens! How would any of you like this to be your innocent little daughter because you support immigration of those who support violent hate crimes against all non muslims of which every single muslim on the planet supports this behaviour and proof again is that they all follow the quran which is where you will find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable. No matter what pathetic liberal rhetoric I must face for sharing this, it is worth it to be here for all of you and your children.

Syrian Child Raped and Brutalized by Jihad












love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Grandma (Aug 20, 2016)

Didn't you already post this?

Isn't there a rule about cross-posting?


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

Grandma said:


> Didn't you already post this?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about cross-posting?



I didn't already post this here so why don't you pull your head out of your backside and look for yourself.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2016)

Grandma said:


> Didn't you already post this?
> 
> Isn't there a rule about cross-posting?


yes, it's called spamming..I wonder if that octogenarian Westwall is still awake?
The only change made was the use of a specific nationality,Canadians...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2016)

Canadians were a threat to the native populations..The worm does turn...


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Canadians were a threat to the native populations..The worm does turn...



Muslims threaten all first nations as part of us all now and once they, if allowed, gain the momentum in population, they will also wipe out, if not successful in forcing them all into islam, first nations unlike what you make mention of because they are still alive and not forced into Canadian society are they since your brain is obviously way too small to realize something so simple all by yourself,. They will not be given mercy because that is not the way of the quran they will be killed if not forced into islam just like every other non muslim on the planet if non muslims allow this to happen by not putting a stop to this threat in the now.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you already post this?
> ...



show us all where I posted this. I bet your brain is way too defficient to realize the obvious but then again you are likely a muslim attempting to sabotage at every turn because all you have going for you are lies and deception and ignorance in support of muslim hate crimes against non muslims.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Canadians were a threat to the native populations..The worm does turn...
> ...


The Christians and Jews did the same, what changed was rebellion and revolutions against the system of authoritarianism, which was called the age of enlightenment, then came the age of revolution......The Muslims are now at a point of a moral crisis, just like Europe was with after the age of the Lutheran schism with the catholic church...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 20, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...


I never said I supported any inhumanity, the thread is from where the Syrian child is shown in a before(live child) and after picture(dead child) of the Syrian war, in which the fallacious idea that America was sponsoring a jihad...


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I am, well aware of what other religious low life's did buut the fact remains that they are still alive and not forced into Canadian society They have reserves which will not be granted by muslims because that is not the way of the quaran it is either kill or assimilate suckers into islam.

Jesus Christ died for his lies and the Catholics made a martyr out of him for being a catalyst for them to conquer the romans and force their religion on the Romans much like muslims are doing in various parts of the world now and the proof is Roman catholic. It's like if they conquer Canada then make martyrs out of those who made it happen while claiming them as their lord, their savior, those who sacrificed themselves for everyone. Let's not forget the Christians slaughtering women labelling them witches or stealing First Nations children so they could force their religion on them while raping and abusing them. Islam is a religion. What makes it a religion is that it is based upon a foundation of factually proven lies about how we and everything came to be in existence. Sharia law is their filthy form of governing but it is not the foundation of their religion. I know that some religious in North America desperately scramble to claim it is not a religion only because they value a factually proven foundation of religious lies more than they value human life hence what it means to be religious. The religious are very selfish as their following have been placing lives in danger for thousands of years. Now for the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies. The religious claim the lie the refer to as a god for example (The foundation of every religion is some ridiculous story of how we / everything came to be) has intelligence to be able to understand what they call prayer or worship. They also claim it to be the creator of everything and yet the fact remains that not anything goes poof into existence from nothingness. Let alone not anything is able to develop an intelligence out of nothingness and start making other thigs go poof into existence out of nothingness because the fact remains that the creator of everything is an endless duration of energy matter and time re creating energy and matter. You and everything on this planet for example are a factual example that everything that exists anywhere throughout the universe takes energy matter and time to re create energy and matter. You want to contset this as fact with so much as a shred of validity then all you got to do is share one factual example of anything going poof into existence out of nothingness.

Intelligence occurs where life happens as life evolves and evolution only occurs where life happens. (The facts I share prove evolution when it comes to living things and I have seen some pretty ignorant people claim that a monkey will not evolve into a chicken while they ignore the many differently evolved species of ants or humans etc. in reflection of their having evolved in their different environments, food sources, threats etc.) If there are aliens out there the fact remains that not any of them went poof into existence out of nothingness because the fact remains that it takes energy matter and time to re create energy and matter. This proves that not anything with intelligence is the creator of everything / that there is no such thing as a god. Sure when things evolve as life and develop their intellect they may start experimenting with different ways of re creating energy and matter which may / may have lead to populating other planets with experimental life forms but that anything with an intellect came into existence in the first place to have such abilities to do this is simply thanks to energy matter and time re creating energy and matter which proves that there is no such thing as a god / intelligent creator of everything, that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and that the Big Bang as proof of origin has been proven false years ago.

I value life more than I value religious lies which is why I fight for the destruction of religion out of all sincerity. Not one person globally has ever contested with so much as a shred of validity the very facts I share which prove that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies in the 16+ years I have been taking on activism and no one ever will and I know this because what I share is fact. For you to think about especially in lieu of freedom of religion along with elected officials betraying citizens to lobbyist dictatorship allowing this muslim sharia threat to manifest in the first place. Freedom of religion has got to go and lobbyists giving elected officials to force their dictations of every has got to go because dictation is not a democracy, it is not what we vote people into office to do. The religious are those who have held the door wide open for this real muslim sharia threat and even now the religious try and make every excuse to value lies more than human life like attempting to label another religion as not a religion when it seems convenient to them all the while holding the door open with freedom of religion. Freedom of religion has got to go.

I've been doing this for 16 years and not once has any religious person ever contested with even so much as a shred of validity the facts that I share which prove that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies, if they succeed in conquering North America, your religion is gone anyway only not only the religion but all of it's followers. Thousands of years of war and divide over factually proven foundations of religious lies yet here we have the religious clinging to their religion like a dung beetle clings to it's food all the while holding the door wide open in support of this real sharia muslim threat. There is no fight when it comes to the facts I share, there is no argument, there is no opinion that changes the facts, there is however recognition of fact or ignorance towards fact. Time for the religious to start valuing human life more than they value a factually proven foundation of religious lies. I value life more than religious lies, do you?

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



still doesn't detract from the fact that  "every muslim" on the planet follows the quran which is where you will find violent hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable which proves that every muslim on the planet is a threat to every non muslim on the planet period. Islam is a disgusting offencive manifestation of hatred towards anyone not muslim and should be criminalized, mosques shut down, sharia criminalized and anyone who seeks to continue to shame themselves and the world by continuing to be muslim or seeks to have muslims immigrate to your country thus deliberately placing the citizens of the country under threat of losing life deported for the well being and safety of citizens. Obviously this has not anything to do with the current definition of terrorism.

It also doesn't detract from the fact that the same thing has happened to many children in many countries as these muslim hate crimes against non muslims still take place thanks to the following of the quran.

Just sad that your brain is obviously way too small to realize something so simple all by yourself.

 and your show of support here proves otherwise in what you support since your brain is obviously way to small to realize that as well all by yourself.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

Muslim migrants in Germany rape Russian child for 30 hours, then get “massacred” by angry Russians in reprisal – Darkmoon


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 20, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Muslim migrants in Germany rape Russian child for 30 hours, then get “massacred” by angry Russians in reprisal – Darkmoon


An alleged rape sparked tensions between Russia and Germany. Now police say it was fabricated.

Story was debunked you lying bastard.


----------



## gipper (Aug 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Canadians were a threat to the native populations..The worm does turn...


Again Beavis...try to think.  You are essentially saying if Muslims kill Canadians: Oh well they deserve it, since Canadians of decades ago pushed out native people.  

Do you fail to see how stupid that is?


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim migrants in Germany rape Russian child for 30 hours, then get “massacred” by angry Russians in reprisal – Darkmoon
> ...



What people claim to believe or what they think doesn't debunk anything, and me sharing a link to a news story certainly doesn't qualify me as a lair. There are many instances and many news stories on the subject of women and under age women being raped by muslims since your brain is obviously way too small to realize something so simple all by yourself. You demonstrating great potential of being mentally delusional or deliberately ignorant certainly doesn't qualify me a s a liar. Muslims raping women and even under age women for not being quran followers certainly doesn't make me a liar and it also reveals how desperate you are to try and make your pathetic lies the issue.

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2016/01/17/muslim-refugee-rapes-10-year-old-girl-in-minneapolis-2.html

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 20, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> ...


Liar. You post hate propaganda as fact. Your credibility is zero.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

So desperate to make your pathetic lies the issue because you are full of rhetoric here you desperately scramble to try and drag me down to your pathetic level with your every lie and deception. What people believe or what people think are not facts and do not debunk anything. Me sharing a link to a news story certainly doesn't make me a liar no matter how desperate you are to try and make your pathetic delusions the issue.

The reason you do it is quite obviously because you lack validity in contesting facts I share and here is even another example of muslims raping underage girls.

ISIS Fighter Raping Little Girl Tells Her That Rape Is An Act Of Worship That Draws Muslim Men Closer To “Allah”

and you are claiming that it is not a fact that muslims rape underage girls for not being muslim?!! You be so quick to lie because as you demonstrate is all you are capable of. My credibility is far greater than anyone else's on this planet when it comes to the foundation of primary issues I address no matter how desperate you are to try and drag me down to your level while you quite obviously support muslims committing these sick disgusting filthy hate crimes against non muslims in stating such rhetoric while trying to defend such disgusting actions.

Is this because you get off on innocent little children too and want muslims to make it legal through their quran being imposed on North Americans is what I am wondering because it certainly would explain why you try so hard to make such pathetic delusions the issue in support of these muslim hate crimes against non muslims.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 20, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> So desperate to make your pathetic lies the issue because you are full of rhetoric here you desperately scramble to try and drag me down to your pathetic level with your every lie and deception. What people believe or what people think are not facts and do not debunk anything. Me sharing a link to a news story certainly doesn't make me a liar no matter how desperate you are to try and make your pathetic delusions the issue.
> 
> The reason you do it is quite obviously because you lack validity in contesting facts I share and here is even another example of muslims raping underage girls.
> 
> ...


Another bogus link to another dodgy website.
You are full of shit matey.
You post some anecdotal crap and look to smear 2m people with it. Its bollocks. All you are doing is stirring hatred.
And then when you are called on it you throw around crude accusations. You are a piece of shit.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 20, 2016)

You making vacant un backed claims in support of hate crimes against non muslims doesn't debunk anything but your own integrity. Oh wait a minute, first you have to have had any integrity to lose, Oh well.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------

